# ghost mantids



## Guest_bill pham_* (Mar 20, 2008)

just got them in today from Rebecca. take some quick shot of them.





































thanks for looking

Bill


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great pics. Make sure to register and introduce yourself. What kind of camera. Any lenses?


----------



## Bill Pham (Mar 21, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Great pics. Make sure to register and introduce yourself. What kind of camera. Any lenses?


thanks for looking and i am a member. just wouldn't let me log in yesterday for some reason. say i was log in and then i wasn't.

my camera is canon 30D with a 100 macro lens.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

hi bill..how u liking them?u wait till they get adults..So cool


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 21, 2008)

When that happens and it won't let me log in. (Where u put in ur username and password and click log in and when it takes u back to the page u were on it says log in again). to stop it i just close down the internet and bring up a new page, that usually works.  -_-


----------



## Bill Pham (Mar 21, 2008)

i try doing that yesterday about four time. even shut my laptop down. still didn't work for me. working today though go figure. some more shot from this morning. hope you all like them.
























http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/Billphotos_2007/Billphot


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh well, I tried, I failed... Move on... ^_^


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

great photos!!


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 21, 2008)

In the last pic, was the mantis looking at another one, or its shedded skin?


----------



## spawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Are these adults at L8?


----------



## Bill Pham (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks guys. no that is not a shred skin but another mantid hanging upside down. and i have no idea what stage they at. just got them yesterday from Rebecca. have to ask her i guess. here some more i take today using live plant this time. enjoy.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pics. Making me want to get a few myself.


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 22, 2008)

They look just like L2's and when i got mine they were L2's and same with my friend. So im guessing L2 because body doesnt have the weird shapes yet.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are 1st instar or "L1", not second instar "L2". You will see very obvious change between the two molt. Best of luck.


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yen, Doesnt she wait til L2 or up to send?

Bill, Ask rebecca. im guessing yen is right. but they sure look like mine when they were L2


----------



## Mantida (Mar 22, 2008)

I got mine from Rebecca a long time ago at "L2" but mine were really L1. Ghost nymphs are hardy though, so that's probably why she sold them as L1's.

Spawn, I think the female goes into L8 but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bill Pham (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks Yen. i though they were L2 also. not sure. pretty good condition though. guess i'm gonna have to ask Rebecca later. so can you identify sexes yet at this stage or no.

Bill


----------



## Pelle (Mar 22, 2008)

Yen is right.

They look like this when they are L2


----------



## spawn (Mar 22, 2008)

I apologize for my ambiguous question. I was asking if when these do finally reach L8, they would be adult? I asked because my male just molted to adulthood, and last time I checked it was sold to me as L7.

Thanks mantida.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 24, 2008)

Bill Pham said:


> thanks Yen. i though they were L2 also. not sure. pretty good condition though. guess i'm gonna have to ask Rebecca later. so can you identify sexes yet at this stage or no.Bill


Very nice first instar ghost pic Bill, i don't see such clear pic often especially on first instar ghost. As Nola mentioned before, ghost mantis is pretty hardy so Becky wasn't mind sending them at this stage.



spawn said:


> I apologize for my ambiguous question. I was asking if when these do finally reach L8, they would be adult? I asked because my male just molted to adulthood, and last time I checked it was sold to me as L7.Thanks mantida.


L7 is subadult, they molt 7 times to reach adult stage.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 24, 2008)

here u go bill..i think there right u have L1.

1st instar







2nd instar


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 24, 2008)

Bill Pham said:


> thanks Yen. i though they were L2 also. not sure. pretty good condition though. guess i'm gonna have to ask Rebecca later. so can you identify sexes yet at this stage or no.Bill


selling L1 as L2?


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 24, 2008)

She my have some "web-editing" problems. Or she forgot to change it....People make mistakes.


----------



## Bill Pham (Mar 30, 2008)

i'm not sure wether they are L1 or L2. but it doesn't matter to me. Rebecca is a great seller. and they are fine right now. just waiting for them to get bigger before i shoot some more. can only shoot so many pic of them at this stage before it's get boring. oh nice shot MJ. i gonna get me that mp-e 65 one of this day.

Bill


----------



## Bill Pham (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks Yen i just saw you comment about the pic. i'm surprise you don't have any clear picture of them in the 1st stage.

Bill


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2008)

:lol: I just notice this thread, someone told me to look, I don't send at 1's my new hired help must of done it. so sorry, newbies  , gotta love em, I filled out the names on the cups and told them to make sure they were eating and if so then send what I wrote down, ya just gotta do everything yourself :huh: . Well thanks for the heads up, now I know what I have to finish packing by myself. So much for help......poopie......good thing they didn't last long. ha ha, on to the next one! NEXT!


----------



## Bill Pham (Apr 3, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: I just notice this thread, someone told me to look, I don't send at 1's my new hired help must of done it. so sorry, newbies  , gotta love em, I filled out the names on the cups and told them to make sure they were eating and if so then send what I wrote down, ya just gotta do everything yourself :huh: . Well thanks for the heads up, now I know what I have to finish packing by myself. So much for help......poopie......good thing they didn't last long. ha ha, on to the next one! NEXT!


Rebecca it's no big deal to me at all. just saw this reply. still stand by what i say about you being a great seller.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 3, 2008)

Bill Pham said:


> . still stand by what i say about you being a great seller.Bill


i agree,,


----------



## Bill Pham (Apr 14, 2008)

just updating some new pic taken today. they are getting bigger. can't wait till they reach adult size.











can someone tell what sex this one is yet






Bill


----------



## mrblue (Apr 14, 2008)

i would say female.


----------



## Mantida (Apr 15, 2008)

'Tis a female. Lovely pictures!


----------



## Trademark (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize ghost mantises looked so dang cool! @[email protected] Beautiful shots!


----------

